# hello! love the classics!



## seconddaily (Jul 1, 2017)

Hey guys, new to the forum...saying hi. Personally never owned a 2002 but did get to drive one for a few years as my house mate owned a '73 (all original except a respray in Granada red).

We are building a website to discuss the classics that may/may not make great dailys...today we featured the 2002. We'd love to hear from the experts here (you can comment on the blog if you register). We post these daily, so we'll eventually get to the 3 series, highlight the E24, E30, etc. Love to hear from you guys, thanks for the add.

http://www.seconddaily.com/bmw-2002-the-secret-sports-car/_a__a2_


----------

